# non avrebbe avuta altrettanta autorità



## zipp404

Mi chiedo il perché dell'uso del part. pass. *avuto * _al femminile_ nel contesto seguente:

Almeno in certi casi, l'uniforme è tutto.  Persino quella buona suora, con tutto il suo carattere dolce e la sua religione, non avrebbe *avuta *altrettanta autorità se, invece del suo abito di suora, avesse indossato stracci come [noialtri sfollati].

Forse è un errore di stampa.  Voto per la forma al maschile.

_*Grazie!!*_


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche se non suona benissimo qualcuno lo usa. Forse è un testo antico?


----------



## zipp404

Ciao, Infinite.

La scena è ambientata presso Fondi in epoca fascista, scritta però nel 1957.   

Qual'è la logica dell'uso della forma al femminile in questo caso?  

Il soggetto non trasmette le proprietà di genere e numero al participio passato quando il part. pass. non viene usato in qualità  di agg, neanche un verbo transitivo se _precede _l'argomento accusativo.

.


----------



## zapzap

Ciao,
anche secondo me si tratta di un errore di stampa. 'Avuta' è possibile se si mette prima autorità perchè così si riferisce al nome femminile: ....tanta autorità non l'avrebbe avuta...


----------



## infinite sadness

Cioè voi partite dal presupposto che nessuno può sbagliare.


----------



## zipp404

infinite sadness said:


> Cioè voi partite dal presupposto che nessuno può sbagliare.



Ah! Adeso è chiarissimo.  Chi pronuncia la frase, cioè la protagonista, la pronuncia sgrammaticalmente.

Però è la prima volta che lo fa (e questo nel settimo capitolo del romanzo dopo aver raccontato tante cose in un parlato colloquiale ma _grammaticamente _corretto.

_*Grazie!!*_


----------



## panzona

No, non è un errore di stampa né uno "sbaglio", è semplicemente una forma che sta scomparendo dall'uso (e, direi, è scomparsa nell'italiano standard parlato, benché ancora presente in molte parlate regionali); si tratta di una norma di derivazione storica (storia della lingua, naturalmente) che fa sì che il participio si accordi col complemento oggetto anche in presenza dell'ausiliare 'avere'.


----------



## infinite sadness

panzona said:


> No, non è un errore di stampa né uno "sbaglio", è semplicemente una forma che sta scomparendo dall'uso (e, direi, è scomparsa nell'italiano standard parlato, benché ancora presente in molte parlate regionali); si tratta di una norma di derivazione storica (storia della lingua, naturalmente) che fa sì che il participio si accordi col complemento oggetto anche in presenza dell'ausiliare 'avere'.


----------



## zipp404

Interessantissimo  _*Grazie*_!


----------



## panzona

Qui trovi una spiegazione sintetica di carattere storico-descrittivo.


----------



## catrafuse

panzona said:


> No, non è un errore di stampa né uno "sbaglio", è semplicemente una forma che sta scomparendo dall'uso (e, direi, è scomparsa nell'italiano standard parlato, benché ancora presente in molte parlate regionali); si tratta di una norma di derivazione storica (storia della lingua, naturalmente) che fa sì che il participio si accordi col complemento oggetto anche in presenza dell'ausiliare 'avere'.



E invece si tratta proprio di un errore di stampa! Ecco il passaggio dalla prima edizione del 1957: clic! La serendipità in ogni caso ha sempre il suo   fascino !


----------



## Necsus

catrafuse said:


> E invece si tratta proprio di un errore di stampa!


Hmm... non ne sarei tanto sicuro. In altre discussioni ho già suggerito a Zipp questa edizione online del romanzo, che riporta la versione corretta di evidenti refusi presenti altrove, e anche qui è 'non avrebbe avuta'.


----------



## catrafuse

Necsus said:


> Hmm... non ne sarei tanto sicuro. In altre discussioni ho già suggerito a Zipp questa edizione online del romanzo, che riporta la versione corretta di evidenti refusi presenti altrove, e anche qui è 'non avrebbe avuta'.



Caro Necsus, 

è vero che spesso la  _lectio difficilior_  ha   più probabilità di essere autentica, ma la stessa forma si ritrova anche nell'edizione del 1989!


----------



## Necsus

Be', questo però non può certo autorizzarci a sostenere che sia quella giusta! _Letture_ a parte, direi quindi che non si può far altro che accettare l'idea che ne esistano due versioni, senza poter dire quale sia quella voluta da Moravia (a meno che non vi sia un manoscritto da cui risulti inequivocabilmente).


----------



## zipp404

Per chi ci si interessi, ecco un altro caso in cui la forma femminile del part. pass. viene usata davanti a un sost, femminile:

... non bisogna credere che tutti amino la pace. Ce ne sono tanti che, invece, in guerra ci si trovano bene, non fosse altro perché possono sfogare i loro istinti di uomini violenti e
sanguinari. Così ragionavo io, finché non ebbi *vista *la guerra vera coi miei occhi.


----------



## elisatbd

Mi fate preoccupare.. Io lo faccio talvolta di accordare il participio passato con il complemento oggetto!


----------



## Necsus

E perché la cosa ti preoccupa? (CLIC)


----------



## elisatbd

E' la sensazione sgradevole di star dimenticando la lingua madre.. Cominciano ad arrivare i dubbi


----------

